# [PCGHX HWBot] Wettbewerb 2.0 Diskussionsthread



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*
DISKUSSIONSTHREAD
Alle Anregungen, Fragen und Kommentare hier rein.*
*



POWERED BY:
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

Der Wettbewerb ist hiermit eröffnet  Viel Spaß!


----------



## Gamer_95 (30. Mai 2010)

Cool, wieder so ein Wettbewerb 
Ist eigentlich Extreme Kühlung erlaubt?
Steht nicht im Text und deine Submissions sind auch alle unter Wasser.


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

Es ist alles erlaubt.  Auch kein Taktlimit. 

Habe die Benchmarks heute mittag noch schnell als Beispiel gemacht.


----------



## Gamer_95 (30. Mai 2010)

Achsoo, hat mich auch gewundert 
Wie passend das ich bald LN2 habe 
Ich glaube ich kaufe alle Karten der 8000er Serie auf die ich kriegen kann


----------



## speddy411 (30. Mai 2010)

Gefällt mir wirklich gut der Wettberwerb nur muss ich jetzt mal ein System finden mit dem ich bei 3d 06 auch Punkten kann.


----------



## Lower (30. Mai 2010)

Schön wieder einen Wettbewerb zu haben. Ich von meiner Seite aus bin dabei. Ich habe auch passend für den Contest einen der8auer Cu Pot gekauft. Ich von meiner Seite aus bin mit LN² dabei 

Zudem werde ich meine Kontakte spielen lassen für ein paar Preise. Wir machen uns das noch aus Roman ok? Schreib mich einfach an wenn du soweit bist.

ach und passend zu den 7000 Roman  :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...ensche/103231-unser-8auer-hat-die-7000-a.html


----------



## X Broster (30. Mai 2010)

Mit dem "du musst auf mind. 10 Punkte kommen" ist mir noch unverständlich. Kommt sicher mit der Zeit.

Echt klasse, dass du dir die Zeit nimmst den Wettbewerb zu organisieren.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Mai 2010)

hab ne farge wegen den pokalen, gelten die tickets auch noch, wenn die scores am ende der laufzeit geschlagen wurden und nicht mehr unter den top 3 sind?


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

Nein diese gelten dann nicht mehr. Die Abschlusswertung findet am 12 Juli statt (Einsendeschluss ist der 11 Juli um 23:59 Uhr). Alles was ihr zu diesem Zeitpunkt erreicht habt zählt auch. Dies gilt auch für die Punkte die sich im laufe der Zeit natürlich verändern können.


----------



## rabensang (30. Mai 2010)

Klasse Wettbewerb. 

Woher habt ihr nur das case

also mit den 10 Punkten versteh ich so, dass sich dann die gesammten Punkte addieren. Also 4+ 0,2+0,1 usw. Und für 10 volle Points gibts dann ne Niete... ähh ein Los.

MFG


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

Jep das hast du richtig verstanden


----------



## Lower (30. Mai 2010)

Roman,

zählen alle Pokale, dh sowohl HW Pokale und Global Pokale? Da Global Pokale schwerer zu erreichen sind wirds da zusätzliche Tickets geben? 

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass Vantage nicht dabei ist. Handelt es sich hierbei um einen Fehler oder ist das bewusst getan worden?

lg


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

Roman hat es bewusst weggelassen, da Vantage ein kostenpflichtiger Benchmark ist und wir das keinem zumuten wollen. Ihr könnt ihn, wenn ihr ihn habt, aber natürlich trotzdem benchen.


----------



## Lower (30. Mai 2010)

hmm aber ich habe aber einige Keys bei Grafikkarten geschenkt bekommen....


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

Dann benchst du das natürlich, Lovro.


----------



## Lower (30. Mai 2010)

Eh kloar  

btw Alriin bekommst schnell eine PM, hab da ne Frage zum Commando!


----------



## rabensang (30. Mai 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man einen alten Run verbessert, wer kann nachvollziehen, welche Punkte es vorher schon dafür gab?


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

Niemand  Deshalb zählt am Ende das Gesamtergebnis.


----------



## rabensang (30. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ich schon mal 9 Punkte bei irgendwas erreicht hab und das Ergebniss nur mit 0.1 Punkten Toppe, dann zählen 9.1 Punkte?


----------



## Don_Dan (30. Mai 2010)

Ist es erlaubt dass Leute aus anderen Teams außer Konkurrenz teilnehmen?


----------



## Matti OC (30. Mai 2010)

wird mal langsam Zeit das du zu uns kommst


----------



## speddy411 (30. Mai 2010)

@Don_Dan:

Also letztes Mal konnten soweit ich weiß auch 2 oder 3 Leute aus anderen Temas teilnehmen, außer Konkurrenz versteht sich.


//EDIT//

@der8auer:

Nimmst du eigentlich auch daran teil oder waren deine Ergebnisse nur als Besipiel gedacht ?


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

Nein das ist lediglich ein Beispiel. Werde als "Veranstalter" natürlich nicht daran teilnehmen.

@ Don_Dan: Ich habe nichts dagegen.


----------



## Matti OC (30. Mai 2010)

HI, wie ist das mit den Punkten:

nur HW Punkte, oder Plus Team Punkte 
zB:
PC Mark 2005
- 2.8 Punkte für die Team Gesamtpunktzahl
-HW Punkte für den i7 920 14,3 Punkte

lg Matti


----------



## Lower (30. Mai 2010)

@ Matti OC:

Ein Fehler ist dir bei deinem Ergebnisposting unterlaufen. Du bekommst "noch" keine Tickets, weil du noch nicht alles gebencht hast! Die ersten 5 Tickets gibt es wenn man alle Benches einmal durch hat, glaube ich.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

lg Lower


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

Nein da liegst du richtig, Lower.

@ Matti: Es zählt die Gesamtpunktzahl. Also beides zusammen.


----------



## X Broster (30. Mai 2010)

Zu Testzwecken erhielt ich einmal 0,0 Pkt und einmal 0,1 Pkt.

*3Dmark 2006 1x GPU ranking*: ranked 1112nd with 0.0  points.
*3Dmark 2006 1x Radeon HD 5870 ranking*:  ranked 412nd with 0.1 points.

Werden die Punkte zusammengezählt, wenn man beim oberen beispielsweise  0.8 Punkte und beim unteren 1.3 Punkte holt? Also 2.1 Punkte?

MfG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Mai 2010)

So erster Tag und gleich mal was schönes hingelegt, aber ich sag noch nicht was

6 x Bronze und knapp 10 Punkte aber alles nur 3D, jetzt brauch ich noch was neues in 2D....

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Matti OC (30. Mai 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> @ Matti OC:
> 
> Ein Fehler ist dir bei deinem Ergebnisposting unterlaufen. Du bekommst "noch" keine Tickets, weil du noch nicht alles gebencht hast! Die ersten 5 Tickets gibt es wenn man alle Benches einmal durch hat, glaube ich.
> 
> ...



ja aber, der8auer hatte doch selbst keinen PC Mark drin, 
ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass da zuvor -Tickets 9- drin stand, jetzt steht es auf Tickets Aktuell: 0  mh,


----------



## Don_Dan (30. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> wird mal langsam Zeit das du zu uns kommst



Hehe, ich glaube ich kenne ein paar Leute die was dagegen hätten dass ich unser Team verlasse. 



speddy411 schrieb:


> @Don_Dan:
> 
> Also letztes Mal konnten soweit ich weiß auch 2 oder 3 Leute aus anderen Teams teilnehmen, außer Konkurrenz versteht sich.



Ja, ich war ja letztes Mal auch schon so halb dabei, deshalb frage ich ja, hatte dann nur leider keine Zeit mehr was ernstes zu posten.



der8auer schrieb:


> @ Don_Dan: Ich habe nichts dagegen.



Danke!


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> Zu Testzwecken erhielt ich einmal 0,0 Pkt und einmal 0,1 Pkt.
> 
> *3Dmark 2006 1x GPU ranking*: ranked 1112nd with 0.0  points.
> *3Dmark 2006 1x Radeon HD 5870 ranking*:  ranked 412nd with 0.1 points.
> ...



Jep genau. Die Punkte werden addiert.





Matti OC schrieb:


> ja aber, der8auer hatte doch selbst keinen PC  Mark drin,
> ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass da zuvor -Tickets 9- drin stand, jetzt  steht es auf Tickets Aktuell: 0  mh,



Jap das war eine Fehler meiner Seits  Sry. 0 Tickets ist korrekt weil  der PCMark fehlt.


----------



## X Broster (30. Mai 2010)

Ah gut. 

Kleine Anmerkung: Der Link zum Diskussions-Thread bei Wichtig! führt zum Letzen.


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

Ist gefixt. Danke!


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Mai 2010)

Frage

Wenn ich mit einer Graka schon 5 Gold-Pokale erbencht habe und diese Ergebnisse nun lösche und sie mir erneut er benche (also damit ich das Nicknamefenster reinbekomme)
zählen die auch?

BSP: alle mein X800 Ergebnisse löschen und neuerbenche, da ich das locker nochmal schaffe

MFG


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

Das ist aber eigentlich nicht Sinn und Zweck der Übung.


----------



## Lower (30. Mai 2010)

Hi

also ich fände soetwas ganz und gar nicht fair. Allerdings wäre es schön wenn du versuchst einen deiner Scores zu toppen, dh einen Silberpokal in einen Goldpokal zu verbessern.

lg


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

@IckeEr

Wenn des jeder machen würde hätten wie am Ende des Contests 1 Punkt mehr auf dem Teamkonto nur weil alle ihre besten Trümmer noch mal benchen. Stell dir vor ich mach das? Ich hab alleine Gestern 200 Punkte gebencht... das ginge ein paar Tage lang so.... wär doch kacke, oder. 


..........................................

Ne idee wäre es wenn du im Falle eines Punktezuwachses die Differenz angibst... und wenn du statt Silber, Gold holst, hast du ja einen Cup geholt den du vorher nicht hattest.


----------



## zcei (30. Mai 2010)

Und wenn Matti dann erstmal anfängt, alles neu zu benchen, dann können wir doch eh alle einpacken 

Also ich fände es netter von dir, wenn du was neues machst/zu toppen versuchst. Nachweisen kanns dir aber keiner, da es den Regeln entspricht, wenn du alles richtig submittest.


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

Ich benche Morgen meine GTX 470 @Dice on 980X @LN2... mal schauen was ich so holen kann. *g*

P.S.: Das ganze zählt nicht zum Bewerb, versteht sich doch von selbst...


----------



## Lower (30. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön Michael   ToiToiToi! (Glaub ans Glück  ^^)

naja im Prinzip ist es nicht so wie beim letzten Wettbewerb, dass man nach Rangliste sortiert wird sondern das jeder die Chance hat zu gewinnen. Es wird ja verlost!

lg


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Mai 2010)

@Alriin

Ja klar wäre das blöd und darum frage ich ja auch! Ich meine wenn ich meine Score mit nem neuen Pozzi oder Vmod etc. nochmal verbessern kann okay, aber sonst ist es zu einfach 
Oder liege ich da falsch?
Lasse mich auch geren korrigieren 

MFG


----------



## Lower (30. Mai 2010)

Trotzdem bleibt da die Frage des Sinnes offen, wenn du extra für den Wettbewerb einen Score verbessern möchtest. Mehr Punkte gibt es nicht. Also würd ich lieber ungebenchte HW ans Limit treiben.

lg


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Mai 2010)

wenn man sich bei seiner hardware verbessert, dann ist das ja auch gut fürs team, man sollte nur fairness halbe dahinter schreiben wie der alte score(punkte und Platz) war da es sonst doch unfair ist. da wir alle fürs gleiche team benchen sollte das doch machbar sein


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Mai 2010)

Ja klar das werde ich tun!

Habe ja auch garnet vor Scores zu löschen, da ich noch genug andere Grakas/CPUs zu benchen habe 
Ich wollte damit nur anregen, ob man dagen ne Lösung finden kann! Mir fällt keine ein um das zu überwachen und darum war das auch eher als Denkanstoß für euch gedacht 

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (30. Mai 2010)

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht und mir ist auch nichts eingefallen um so etwas zu verhindern aber wenn doch jemand diesen Gedanken hat (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann) dann sollte er sich doch an den Kopf fassen und sich fragen ob er das wirklich nötig hat sich so zu verhalten.


----------



## Matti OC (30. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich benche nur das, was ich zuvor noch nicht gebencht hatte. ( oder sehr alte Eintragungen) 
zB: 
PC Mark 2005 mit 920
2006 mit zwei 8800 U 
und 
2001 / 2003 / 2005 vllt nur mit AGP 

lg Matti


----------



## Lower (31. Mai 2010)

Ich werde jetzt z.B versuchen meine Celerons, welche teilweise schöne Scores gemacht haben noch unter LN² zu verbessern. Weiters werde ich aus meinem System versuchen @ Dice/LN² das Letzte rauszukitzeln.

lg Lower


----------



## Matti OC (1. Juni 2010)

Hi, 
ok, ich fange nochmal von vorn an, da das Fenster fehlte.

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Juni 2010)

Ich werd auch mal beisteuern aber erst später


----------



## Alriin (5. Juni 2010)

Hab jetzt die Phenom II X4 955-Scores von der Platte geborgen und erstmal eingetragen damit sie nicht verloren gehen.... was mit der 6,647 Vali leider passiert ist. In dem ganzen Wirrwarr waren alle Files falsch von CPU-Z benannt und ich konnte die mit dem höchsten Clock leider nicht mehr finden. War sowieso ne fürchterliche Session die nach einer Wiederholung schreit!


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Juni 2010)

Tja Leuts, ich werde mich auchnoch engangieren, allerdings erst später. grad keine Zeit und anscheinend braucht man ja mindestens Dice um hier was zu reissen 
ich freu mich aufjedenfall, dass es eine Frotsetzung gibt und hab auchschon meinen gewinn vom letzen Mal als Preis freigegeben.
Hab leider rausgefunden, dass viele alte hardware die ich noch rumliegen hatte nichtmehr funktioniert -.- .


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2010)

Wettbewerb läuft ja auch noch ein paar Tage  Also nur kein Stress.


----------



## Lippokratis (10. Juni 2010)

habe gestern mal angefangen richtig was für den Contest zu benchen und dann verreckt mir nach dem ersten Prozessor das Board  sonst wären noch mehr als die 80 Punkte drinne gewesen. dann muss der Rest eben mit Luftkühlung gebencht werden auf einen weniger gutem Board. Gibt aber sicherlich auch Punkte fürs Team


----------



## der8auer (10. Juni 2010)

Oh nai :S

Viel Glück beim nächsten Versuch


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Juni 2010)

Ich werd mir warscheinlich nen Commando und 2 Cedar Mills gönnen. zwar eher um Erfahrungen mit 775ern zu machen, aber nen paar Pünktchen sind hoffentlich auch drin.


----------



## multimolti (11. Juni 2010)

Habt ihr alle einen Esel, der Geld sche*sst?? Oder warum könnt ihr es euch leisten extra für den Wettbewerb neue Hardware zu kaufen und die zu schmoren? 

Ich muss mit dem was ich habe hier aufpassen, weil der Rechner noch ein paar Jährchen halten muss^^


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2010)

Nunja,jeder hat sein Hobby.
Und wenn man nicht auf die aktuellste Hardware setzt halten sich die kosten in Grenzen.
Die Rechnungen unserer Cracks möcht ich aber auch nicht bezahlen müssen.


----------



## multimolti (11. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich sind sie auch berufstätig, da hat man deutlich mehr Geld als ein Ex-Schüler. Evtl. werde ich das auch irgendwann mal so machen, aber dazu muss erst mal ein Einkommen her 

Und BTT, kleine Frage:



> Übermittelst du weitere Ergebnisse


D.h. ich kann um auf die 10 Punkte zu kommen verschiedenste Hardware nehmen? Also z.B. den 3DMark01 einmal auf meiner GTX 260, dann noch mal auf ner alten 6600GT, auf einer Intel onboard-GPU, ... laufen lassen und wenn ich (beispielhaft) überall 4 Punkte bekomme habe ich allein durch 3DMark01 schon 12 Punkte geholt?


----------



## der8auer (11. Juni 2010)

Da liegst du richtig  Du kannst so viel Benchen und hochladen wie du willst.

Bitte vermeide Doppelpostings und benutze -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Juni 2010)

Ha...wie es aussieht hat sich mein Leppi als Goldgrube für den Wettbewerb herausgestellt!
Hatte bisjetzt immer vergessen die onboardgraka zu benchen, aber die scheint ja richtig zu rocken.
Wenn es morgen etwas kühler ist geht da sicher was ^^

MFG


----------



## multimolti (12. Juni 2010)

Sorry, mache ich nächstes mal... warum gibt es den Wettbewerb erst seit heute? Ich könnte mich in den Ar*** beißen, habe vorgestern (<-- !!!) 4 komplett funktionsfähige, aber alte Rechner mit insgesamt 11 AGP-Grakas zum Sperrmüll gebracht. Dann hätte ich wenigstens durch die Masse was rausholen können


----------



## Matti OC (12. Juni 2010)

warum seit heute, der läuft schon seit dem 1.6


----------



## multimolti (12. Juni 2010)

Stand aber erst heute in den News auf der Startseite (oder erst heute wieder). Und ich war leider zuletzt am 28.05. hier im Forum und da war zwar der Thread schon da, alles andere aber noch geheim


----------



## Barisan (12. Juni 2010)

Na ja, meine Athlons werden ein oder anderer Punktchen mitbringen.


----------



## Ü50 (12. Juni 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Sorry, mache ich nächstes mal... warum gibt es den Wettbewerb erst seit heute? Ich könnte mich in den Ar*** beißen, habe vorgestern (<-- !!!) 4 komplett funktionsfähige, aber alte Rechner mit insgesamt 11 AGP-Grakas zum Sperrmüll gebracht. Dann hätte ich wenigstens durch die Masse was rausholen können


Selber schuld, man wirft ja auch keinen  Opel Manta oder GT oder so was auf den Müll. Ist oft immer noch was brauchbares dabei


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juni 2010)

@Roman

kannst du die Ergebniss mal checken ob ich die nicht villt doch nehmen kann? Sind von heute, aber habe meinen Nick nicht in Paint eingetragen!
Will nicht schonwieder die normalen Wakü-Grakas ausbauen 

Icke&Er's 5122 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce 8200 IGP @ 680/1600MHz
Icke&Er's 3148 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce 8200 IGP @ 680/1600MHz
Icke&Er's 1595 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 8200 IGP @ 680/1600MHz
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1015793_ickeer_3dmark_2001_geforce_8200_igp_13408_marks


MFG


----------



## der8auer (12. Juni 2010)

Glücklicherweise hat Windows 7 rechts unten eine Anzeige mit Datum und Uhrzeit. Von daher kann ich das so durchgehen lassen. In Zukunft aber bitte daran denken.


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Juni 2010)

Alles klar!

Im AM3 habe ich es ja wieder mit Fenster^^

EDIT: Sorry, bei Am3 habe ichs dochnet 

PS: Auch mit 20 ist man schon sehr vergesslich 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (13. Juni 2010)

ich hatte es auch vergessen, 
Matti OC's 28524 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with 2x GeForce 8800 Ultra @ 702/1161MHz


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juni 2010)

Zählen eigentlich nur HW Points oder auch Globale Points???
Oder zählen Globale Points sogar doppelt


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2010)

Es zählen sowohl HW als auch Global Points. Aber natürlich nicht doppelt. Ausserdem werden die sowieso noch dahin schmelzen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juni 2010)

mal sehen 
Ich denke das mein i5 670 nach meiner Session mit House zumindest bis zum Ende des Wettbewerbs nen paar punkte halten kann.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juni 2010)

Ich werde meine 0,6 Global halten 

MFG


----------



## icecold (19. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob man z.B für die CPU-Z Validation, CPU-Kerne deaktivieren, kann und der Benchmark trotzdem noch HW-Bot konform ist?

Und bringt es für die CPU-Benchmraks, eine sehr kleine Grafikkarte zu nehmen oder die Grafikkarten treiber komplett zu deinstalieren?  Und ist das für HW-Bot erlaubt?
Außerdem wollte ich mal fragen wo man einen Thread findet, in dem diverse legale Tipps für die Benchmarks aufgeführt sind.?

Außerdem habe ich wass von einem Fenstertrick beim Aquamark gehört, ist der erlaubt?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber ich möchte es nur vorher klären, sodass es keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2010)

CPU-Kerne deaktivieren und auch jeder andere Tweak sind bei CPU-Z erlaubt. Es empfiehlt sich alles zu deaktivieren und natürlich keine Treiber für eine - wenn möglich - wertlose Grafikkarte zu installieren. Tipps und Tricks zu den diversen Benchmarks findest du zu hauf... aber ich hab festgestellt, dass man das alles am besten selbst rausfindet. Ich teste prinzipiell 3 bis 4 verschiedene Betriebssysteme für die diversen Benchmarks... da jeder Prozessor (zumindest Marke und Generation) und jede Grafikkarte (da ist es wegen der Treiber noch extremer) auf einem anderen OS besser/schneller läuft.

Bei SuperPi solltest du aber auf alle Fälle XP oder Server 2003 installieren und dich mal mit dem Tool OCX SPi Tweaker beschäftigen. 

Was den AM3-Tweak angeht, musst du Icke&Er fragen.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Juni 2010)

Wobei das mit Spi Tweaker auch so ne Sache ist.

Manche kriegen mit dem Tool nicht so gute Werte hin wie wenn sie CopyWaaza von Hand machen (me too).


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juni 2010)

Wird es jetzt eigentlich auch weitere Preise geben?

Nur wegen einem Case, werd ich mir keinen neue cpu kaufen...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab schon ein paar PCGH Silentwings zur Verfügung gestellt, aber Roman schafft es irgendwie net die in den Startpost zu integriern...


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

kurze zwischenfrage zu super pi 32m und 1m 
da ich nie super pi benutzt hab zumindest bis ebenNicht hab ich absolut garkeine ahnung worauf es dort ankommt 

kann mir da einer bissle unter die arme greifen,so ne art aufstellung was wichtig is um nen schnelle ergebniss zuhaben lieber hoher cpu speed oder schnelle latenzen vom ram wie ram speed? hab absolut garkein plan worauf es dort ankommt 

EDIT: hab eben Info super pi gefunden  genau sowas hab ich gesucht


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Juni 2010)

superpi hoher cpu takt hoher ram takt und niedrige latenzen - aber das ist ja bei allen benchmarks so  an sonsten noch stichwort copywaza und 2x16k. den rest kannst du auch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/15121-info-superpi.html noch etwas nachlesen

wprime 1024 eigentlich hauptsache hoher cpu takt ram scheint jetzt nicht so das wichtigste zu sein, aber da lasse ich mich gerne korrigieren tweaks gibt es da fast keine vlt. solltest du vista oder win7 nutzen als betriebssystem (Dank an den Kaiser). aber auch da zu mehr hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/14967-info-wprime32m-wprime1024m-pifast.html


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

dank dir genau das wollt ich wissen ! Den  info thread  hab ich auch gerade gefunden 
aber super nett dann kann ich heute abend mal schauen was ich mit den ram hinbekomm


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Juni 2010)

Wuhu, eben gute 45 Punkte erbencht, mit nur 4 Results. Für mich ein klasse Ergebnis, immerrhin hatte ich vorher insgesamt nur 7 pts.
ProfessorFrink's 7min 52sec 307ms SuperPi 32m run with Core i7 920 @ 4931.1MHz
ProfessorFrink's 17.3 sec PiFast run with Core i7 920 @ 4931.3MHz
ProfessorFrink's 4971.8 mhz CPU-Z run with Core i7 920 @ 4971.8MHz
ProfessorFrink's 8sec 236ms SuperPi run with Core i7 920 @ 4931.4MHz


----------



## Alriin (21. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön... tolle Ergebnisse!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. Juni 2010)

Aber für Dice ist die CPU Spannung sehr human.  und vorallem, alle benchmarks mit gleichen takt. hattest du nur 5 kilo?. nächstes mal nicht so zarkhaft sein und für jeden benchmark takt ausloten.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (21. Juni 2010)

Die CPUs skalieren meist gar nicht auf mehr Spannung. Sweetspot liegt bei fast allen CPUs zwischen 1,5 und 1,6V. Also +0,05v evtl noch.


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Juni 2010)

Roman hat recht, selbst auf 1,6v Vcore ging kein MHz mehr. 4,93 GHz war halt der maximaltakt, mehr ging net -.-
Ab BCLK 238 ging nix mehr. Aber zu meinem Bday am 11.07 gönne ich mir ein Rampage III Extreme 
Da sieht die Welt schon anders aus.


----------



## Agr9550 (22. Juni 2010)

so hab mich nun auch entschlossen mitzumachen (liste steht) ,die ersten benches kommen wenn meine Xfx 5970 BE da is (sollte freitag sein,wenn die bei HOH schnell liefern) 

H(ave)F(un) & G(ood)L(uck) an alle  

mfg chris


----------



## anselm (22. Juni 2010)

Wann wird denn die Ticket Ranking Tabelle aktualisiert?


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2010)

Mache ich am Sonntag. Bis jetzt hätte es sich nicht gelohnt


----------



## anselm (22. Juni 2010)

ok.


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Juni 2010)

Hey Leuts,
ich hab nen kleines Problem nach dem Dice benchen. Eigentlich habe ich mir schon eine Diagnose gestellt, aber ich wollte nochmal kurz Rücksprache halten.(deswg. auch kein neuer Thread) Vllt hat jemand ja eine geniale Lösung parat.
Kurz vor Ende habe ich eine kleine Pause von so 20 mins gemacht um was zu essen. Als ich dann wiederkam und das System starten wollte, ging es kurz an und nach einem kurzen klicken im NT wieder aus. Mit einem mulmigen Gefühl im Magen habe ich das benchen beendet und gewartet bis die HW wieder völlig trocken ist. Heute habe ich das Sys wieder zusammengebaut, es startet auch wieder, nur bekomme ich kein Bildschirmsignal, (Lüfter + Platten arbeiten, System geht nicht selbstständig wieder aus) meine Diagnose ist ein eindeutiger Kurzer aufgrund von Kondenswasser und ich vermute das dass Mainboard dran glauben musste.
Steh ich mit der Diagnose richtig da oder hat jemand ne andere Auffassung ? (alle kabel überprüft, mit anderer Graka schon getestet, keine Verbesserung)
thx schonmal
Frink


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2010)

Leider sehr gut möglich. Deshalb sollte man vermeiden das System tiefgekühlt im abgeschaltenen Zustand stehen zu lassen... aber hinterher ist man bekanntlich immer schlauer


----------



## speddy411 (22. Juni 2010)

Leg das Board einfach in Ofen für ne halbe Stunde und probier es dann nochmal.


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem erst am nächsten morgen abtauen kenne ich(besser mein Kumpel)! 

Gesegnet sei das Classi 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2010)

Später abtauen ist kein problem - habe ich schon oft gemacht. Allerdings muss die Hardware dann komplett vom Netzteil getrennt werden. Anschließend sehr gut trocknen und es geht wieder.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. Juni 2010)

wenn du noch ein 2tes Systems da hstm kannst du vielleicht Graka und Ram ausschließen. wenn das nt intern abschaltet ist das wirklich schlecht.

ich vermute auch Mobo, aber leg es in den ofen, wirkt echte wunder.

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Juni 2010)

Mhm, gib es nochne andere möglichkeit als das backen ? Zumindest um Gewissheit zu kriegen ob es wirklich das Board ist ?
Ansonsten halbe Stunde bei 50 Grad ja ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. Juni 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Mhm, gib es nochne andere möglichkeit als das backen ? Zumindest um Gewissheit zu kriegen ob es wirklich das Board ist ?
> Ansonsten halbe Stunde bei 50 Grad ja ?




50 zu wenig, knapp 70°C am besten Umluft und mit thermometer. mein ofen schwankt immer um knapp 30°C


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Juni 2010)

Und was bewirkt das exakt ? Also was ist der Grund wieso es danach wieder funzen könnte ?
ich gehe recht in der Annahme das dass aber das Mb net schädigt falls es das wider erwarten net ist ?


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Juni 2010)

soo Leute, der Ofen heizt grad auf 70° vor, ich bin ja mal gespannt !


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Juni 2010)

ka, warum es geht, aber es hat irgendwas mit der internen verbindung zu tun.

bei mir hat es 5 von 8 mal geklapt. konnte so 2 mal die gleiche graka wiederbeleben. xD


baer wenns einen kurzen auf dem board gab, hilft backen auch nicht mehr.

hab gestern nen alten celeron von nem freund bekommen, der nicht wusste welcher der ist, aber natürlich ist es eine 133 FSB CPU. passt net auf mein board.

Es gibt doch nen silberleitlack mod für solche cpus um die grund fsb anzuheben, damit die auf P45 board laufen.

ich find keinen mod, kennt einer die seite mit dem mod?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Juni 2010)

nja, ich hab insofern noch Hoffnung, als dass das Board ja net völlig tot ist. Ich kriege halt "nur" kein Bildschirmsignal. Und wenn das Din eh hin ist, kann ich damit auch ruhig nochmal die Küche einsaun.


----------



## multimolti (23. Juni 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Und was bewirkt das exakt ? Also was ist der Grund wieso es danach wieder funzen könnte ?
> ich gehe recht in der Annahme das dass aber das Mb net schädigt falls es das wider erwarten net ist ?



Ich hab mal gelesen dass eventuelle kalte Lötstellen dadurch wieder in Kontakt kommen, weil das Lötzinn schmilzt. Aber eine perfekte oder dauerhafte Lösung darfst du natürlich nicht erwarten.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Juni 2010)

Nönö, wenn es funzt wird es sofort auf Ebay an einen Ahnungslosen vertickt 
So, das gebackene Board liegt jetzt neben mir, soll ichs schon warm einbauen oder warten bis es kalt ist ?
*edit* Ok Leute, hat sich erledigt, keine Veränderung nach dem backen, ich denke mal das Board ist hin, ich teste jetzt nochmal mit allen Ersatzkomponenten die ich dahab, aber es wird wohl das board sein


----------



## speddy411 (23. Juni 2010)

Ich würde es nochmal probieren.

Du musst es nach dem Backen SOFORT einbauen sonst gehts nicht.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Juni 2010)

Ja, aber ich hatte einen Kurzschluss, da ist die Sicherung im netzteil rausgesprungen, Ich glaube ehrlichgesagt net, dass backen da hilft, es hilft ja wohl eher bei altersschwäche etc...


----------



## der8auer (23. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank an CASEKING für die Bereitstellung dieses Preises: 
 
*1x Bundle bestehend aus:* *
Prolimatech  Megahalems Rev.B / MK-13 - PURE

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
* 
+ 

Prolimatech  Retention Modul für Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juni 2010)

Hammer 

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an unsere Freunde von caseking 

PS: haste schon eine Übersicht bis zu welchem "Platz" es Preise geben wird? Weil bei letzten waren es ja mega viele.

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Juni 2010)

wird doch gelost, da kann jeder was bekommen 

schicke preise von caseking - Riesen Dank dafür


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juni 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> wird doch gelost, da kann jeder was bekommen


 
Ja das ist mir doch klar, aber es macht ja einen Unterschied ob 2 Preise oder 13 verlost werden 

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Juni 2010)

Schön zu hören, wie siehts mit mushkin, ikonik usw. aus?


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Juni 2010)

caseking FTW 

thx @ caseking  schöner megahalm/ mk13 ,der pro.sockel sieht auch fein aus


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2010)

Ranking sieht nach aktuellem Stand so aus:



Platz| Nickname|Tickets|Link zum Beitrag
1|
Lippokratis
    |    97 Tickets | 
link



2|Alriin    |        65 Tickets | 
link



3|Anselm    |        33 Tickets | 
link



4|
True Monkey
    |    29 Tickets | 
link



5|
Barisan
|            25 Tickets | 
link


6|
ProfessorFrink
    |    17 Tickets | 
link



7|Icke&Er    |        17 Tickets | 
link



8|
Der8auer
 | 9 Tickets  | 
link 



9|
Eiswolf93
|        9 Tickets |
link



10|
oksboht
|        9 Tickets | 
link Rot markierte haben noch nicht in allen Benchmarks Scores.


Vielen Dank an Professor Frink für die Hilfe mit dem Ranking


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Juni 2010)

bei mir funktionieren die Direktlinks nicht, vlt. liegt es an mir, aber kann das nochmal einer überprüfen.

achso. "Captain, mein Captain" bei dir fehlt der PCMark05 noch 

Edit:
ich komme wenn ich nachrechne bei mir auf mindestens 100 Tickets, oder habe ich so viel Punkte und Pokale schon wieder verloren?


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Juni 2010)

Mhm, bei mir auch nicht. Komisch, in der PN die ich an Roman geschickt habe, funzten sie noch.


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> bei mir funktionieren die Direktlinks nicht, vlt. liegt es an mir, aber kann das nochmal einer überprüfen.
> 
> achso. "Captain, mein Captain" bei dir fehlt der PCMark05 noch
> 
> ...



Danke für den hinweis 

Professor Frink war so nett das Ranking für mich zu machen. Habe das nicht kontrolliert. Werde ich bei Zeit aber mal machen


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Juni 2010)

Achja, damit ich nicht irgendwann das Ar****loch bin...
Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für die Richtigkeit der Ergebnisse.
Auch wäre es cool, wenn sich jeder mal die Zeit nimmt und in seinen Post reinschreibt wiviele Punkte er erreicht hat, und das Datum wann er das zusammengerechnet hat. Nen paar haben das schon gemacht und mir so viel Arbeit erspart 
So ein Post wie der von Barisan ist einfach aufwendig zusammenzurechnen.
Wer übrigens glaubt er könnte hinterlistig betrügen, den muss ich allerdings warnen. Gamer_95 hat das sehr geschickt gemacht und ich habe trotzdem gemerkt dass sein Score nicht mit den Ergebnissen übereinstimmte


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2010)

Das war mir klar 

Am Ende des Wettbewerbs werde ich mir sowieso die Zeit nehmen und jedes einzelne Ergebnis anschauen. Da dies ein vorläufiges Ranking ist sehe ich das nicht so eng


----------



## Alriin (27. Juni 2010)

Die Punkteanzahl bzw. Platzierung ändert sich ohnehin fast täglich. Da kann man erst am letzten Tag zusammenrechnen.


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Juni 2010)

wollte hier keinen in ein schlechtes licht stellen. finde es ja schön das jemand unseren roman entlastet.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Juni 2010)

Klar ändern die sich, aber halt meistens nur im 0.1-1 PT  Bereich.
Und da hier ja erst 10 Punkte für eine veränderung relevant sind, kann man das als halbwegs stabil betrachten...
Gibt natürlich ausnahmen bei sehr vielen Ergebnissen wie bei Lippo, aber der liegt eh weeeiiiit in front.
Ich gebe übrigends zu, dass ich net den Nerv hatte seine Ergebnisse alle durchzurechnen 
Roman hat es übrigends immernochnet geschafft meine PCGH SilentWings als Preis hinzuzufügen


----------



## anselm (27. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie kapier ich das noch nicht ganz. 
Wenn ich jetzt 14 mal Gold hab, müsste ich dann nicht schon 42 Tickets haben.
pro Gold 3 Tickets, oder?
Kann mich jemand aufklären.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Juni 2010)

Aua, ich glaube da habe ich einen winzigen Rechnungsfehler gemacht.
Ich habe nicht 3 Tickets sondern 3 Punkte hinzugefügt 
So ein Müll, ist eh nen doofes Regelwerk was Roman da zusammengeschustert hat 
Naja, da setze ich mich morgen nochmal ran. Aber ist schon ne komische Regel, ich meine mich an einen zu Erinnern der 6mal Gold hatte (kannst auch du gewesn sein), aber es waren halt nur 4 Ergebnisse in der Kategorie.
Ich finde meine Alternative besser^^


----------



## anselm (27. Juni 2010)

Ok, ist ja nur vorläufig. 
Ich hab mich halt gewundert und gedacht, dass ich da was falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## Matti OC (27. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich mache im Wettbeweb nicht mehr mit, wäre ja auch etwas unfair. 

lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2010)

^^Warum das ....Blödsinn 

Da es eine Verlosung ist kann der Gewinner auch jemand sein der kaum Tickets hat.
Ich beschränke mich einfach darauf nur neue Ergebnisse zu nehmen und keine Verbesserungen.


----------



## Matti OC (28. Juni 2010)

Hi, na ja meinst sind das alles nur verbesserungen bei mir ;


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Juni 2010)

Ach. Matti, mach doch mit, falls du nen PReis gewinnst kannst du ihn immernoch weiterverschenken /losen


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2010)

^^Darum nehme ich nur neue Ergebnisse um es wenig schwerer für mich zu machen.

Mach es doch genauso und nimm dran teil 

Edit ....jetzt ist es gleich soweit und eine x700 lernt fliegen ....mir fehlen lausige 3 Punkte bei dem 06er ....und jetzt läuft schon der geschätzte 70ste versuch


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hasse euch wie ihr alle bencht, während ich nur mein totes MB betrauern darf 
Aber am 11.07 ist zufällig nicht nur Wettbewerbsende und der Tag an dem Deutschland Weltmeister wird, sondern auch mein BDay, und da werde ich mir ein Rampage III Extreme gönnen und in den letzten 24 Stunden des Wettbewerbs nochwas reissen.
BIs dahin verbringe ich meine Zeit mit Rangliste ausrechnen


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2010)

@ Matti: Solche Wettbewerbe können nur auf Dauer funktionieren wenn genügend teilnehmen  Also bitte so viele wie möglich mitmachen!


----------



## Lower (28. Juni 2010)

Ich finde den Wettbewerb in verschiedenen Punkten zwar gut, andererseits ist es eine wirklich mühsame Prozedur, weil man wirklich alles benchen muss! Iwie fände ich eine "Spezialisierung" auf paar Benches besser, jedoch ohne Taktlimitierung  

Den 1. Wettbewerb fand ich richtig gut, kamen auch schöne Scores zusammen, wenn auch nichts weltbewegendes, allerdings war das der Anreiz für ein paar von uns immer weiter zu benchen. (Prof Frink, meine Wenigkeit, Multimoti oder so iwie :S,...)

Zja ich werde trotzdem etwas versuchen, auch wenn es "zach" (=mühsam) ist


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. Juni 2010)

Morgen hol ich noch die letzten Scores, damit ich in die wertung komme. 

mir fehlen nur noch super pi und pc mark.

der wettbewerb geht ja noch 2 wochen. 

ich hab noch eine frage zum verlosen der preise.

wird das so gemacht, dass alle tickets auf einen haufen geworfen werden und dann zuerst der hauptpreis gezogen wird.(--> der mit den meisten tickets hat die größte chance zu gewinnen) dann wird der gewinner aus der lotterie entfernt und dann wird der 2. preis verlost und immer so weiter.

Ist das so richtig?


----------



## anselm (28. Juni 2010)

Ist ja nicht so schlimm alles einmal durchzubenchen. 
Man kann sich ja immer noch spezialisieren, wenn man z.B. einmal mit seinem Rechner die Grafikbenchmarks gemacht hat, kann man danach nur noch Prozessorbenchmarks machen.


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ich hab noch eine frage zum verlosen der preise.
> 
> wird das so gemacht, dass alle tickets auf einen haufen geworfen werden und dann zuerst der hauptpreis gezogen wird.(--> der mit den meisten tickets hat die größte chance zu gewinnen) dann wird der gewinner aus der lotterie entfernt und dann wird der 2. preis verlost und immer so weiter.
> 
> Ist das so richtig?



Ja so soll das laufen


----------



## anselm (28. Juni 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Auch wäre es cool, wenn sich jeder mal die Zeit nimmt und in seinen Post reinschreibt wiviele Punkte er erreicht hat, und das Datum wann er das zusammengerechnet hat.



Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht und alles durchgerechnet.
Hab auch die Rechnung hingeschrieben. 
Ich hoffe die Rechnung versteht man.


----------



## Agr9550 (9. Juli 2010)

@ SchnickNick 

sry das ich dir das sagern muss aber hab eben per zufall deine benches gesehn im wettbewerbsthread und die sind ALLE ungültig für den wettbewerb

es fehlt nämlich per editor dein nick + datum + PCGHX-wettbewerb 
zudem is deine liste auch noch falsch aufgeführt obwohl auf seite 1 ein muster beiliegt zum rauskopieren das alle nutzen sollen AUCH du  


EDDIER  das mal bitte falls du beim wettbewerb teilnehmen willst  (kein neupost nur dein jetzigen eddieren + *NEUE* benches ned das du nun per photoshop nen edditorfenster einfügst)


----------



## Matti OC (9. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Matti: Solche Wettbewerbe können nur auf Dauer funktionieren wenn genügend teilnehmen  Also bitte so viele wie möglich mitmachen!


Hi,
auch ohne beim Wettbewerb mitzumachen, hat das Team was dvon, der extrem bencher bin ich sowieso nicht, vllt aber ein Punktesammler 

Ergebnisse 48 = 376,8 (ab 01.06.2010)
Gold-Pokal: 1
Silber-Pokal: 1
Bronze-Pokal: 1 

HWBOT Search results.

lg Matti


----------



## Joker (11. Juli 2010)

Seit langen hab ich mir auch noch mal Zeit genommen fürs Team zu benchen und der Wettbewerb war natürlich ein kleiner Anstoss. Mir fehlt leider oft die Zeit, da ich beruflich sehr eingespannt bin, dazu noch eine vernachlässigte Frau  hab und unser 1.Kind ist auch im anmarsch.
Sei es drum erstmal kompliment für die Organisation vom Wettbewerb und natürlich ans ganze Team, die immer fleissig Punkte am sammeln sind. Die Punkte in der Teamwertung sind ja förmlich explodiert, was auch an den Neuzugängen im Team liegt.  
Die einzige Kritik die ich äussern muss ist, das der Zeitpunkt für den Wettbwerb temperaturbedingt (Hochsommer) sehr ungünstig gewählt wurde. Da wäre noch einiges mehr an Punkten gegangen.
Wenns mal wieder kühler wird, werd ich nochmal nachlegen, hab noch 10 Grakas hier liegen, die nur drauf warten.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Solche Wettbewerbe können nur auf Dauer funktionieren wenn genügend teilnehmen  Also bitte so viele wie möglich mitmachen!


 
Das muss ich auchmal sagen! Wasn hier los? Beim letzten Wettbewerb soooo viel Mitbencher und diesmal....etwas Ebbe 
Ich habe mir auch über 30 Tikets ausen Ärmel geleiert ohne mit Dice etc zu benchen. Das sind fast nur Onboards, Leppis usw ^^

Leute los benchen benchen!  (auch in hinsicht auf weitere Wettbewerbe)

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Juli 2010)

So endlich alle benchmarks. copy waza sei dank

wie viele vollstandige teilnehmer haben wir den jetzt?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## anselm (11. Juli 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt unser letztes Ergebniss hochgeladen. 
Mehr kommt nicht mehr.


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Juli 2010)

Hmhm, muss ich mir alle benchis ausm  ***** leiern ?
Auch wenn sie eh nur 0.1 PTs bringen ?


----------



## Alriin (11. Juli 2010)

So, habe meine Scores und Tickets noch mal aktualisiert. Bin von über 160 Punkten auf knapp unter 160 gerutscht und habe ein paar Gold Cups verloren, deshalb stehe ich jetzt auf *78 Tickets* (vorher 84). War leider auch nicht wirklich aktiv, da dieser Wettbewerb nach einer Mega-Session mit mehreren hundert Punkten von mir stattgefunden hat (_was ich aber wusste_).
Der Zeitpunkt war übrigens genauso gut wie jeder andere. Durch den Wettbewerb in dieser (Wetter bedingt) schwachen Zeit konnten wir einige Punkte zwischen uns und unserem Verfolger OCClub bringen und sind das aktivste Team der letzten Wochen. Ausserdem haben wir jetzt ein paar neue Jungs an Board, von denen einige eine Bereicherung sind oder in Zukunft noch werden.


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Juli 2010)

mist, bin grad im Stress um die fehlenden Benches nachzureichen, wird knapp^^


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Das muss ich auchmal sagen! Wasn hier los? Beim letzten Wettbewerb soooo viel Mitbencher und diesmal....etwas Ebbe
> Ich habe mir auch über 30 Tikets ausen Ärmel geleiert ohne mit Dice etc zu benchen. Das sind fast nur Onboards, Leppis usw ^^
> 
> Leute los benchen benchen!  (auch in hinsicht auf weitere Wettbewerbe)
> ...



Wenn das nicht so gut ankam müssen wir uns für die Zukunft eben eine Alternative überlegen  Aber es geht weiter.

Auswerten werde ich erst morgen abend, da ich alle auf einmal machen möchte und das reicht heute nicht mehr.


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Juli 2010)

So, dann lasse ich mal einen kleinen Roman( aha Wortwitz^^) ab, wieso es meiner Meinung nach net so gut lief. 
Ich glaube es lag größtenteils am Wettbewerbsmodell.
Zum einen denke ich mal wegen der rein technischen Seite., jeder sollte seinen Beitrag nur editieren, mit den Ergebnis, dass der Thread nach einer Mainpromo schnell in den Tiefen versunken ist. Dann gab es halt keine direkte Competition, sondern nur "abstrakt" in Form von Punkten. Relativ oft aktualisierte Ranglisten wo um jeden Platz gekämpft wird, machen einfach mehr Spaß ! Dieses Wettbewerbsmodell ist der Versuch von Roman, auf die Kritik zum letzten Wettbewerb zu antworten, wonach man High-End Hardware brauchte um was zu reissen. Auf diese Kritik bezogen ist das Wettbewerbsmodell sicherlich ein Fortschritt, aber durch die Auslosung leider deutlich weniger spannend und auchnicht wirklich gerecht, da hier leute mit mehr HW im Keller einen großen Vorteil haben. Trotzdem schonmal Respekt vor Roman  , vorallem weil er jetzt noch alles ausrechnen muss 

Ok, kritisieren ist leicht werdet ihr jetzt sicher sagen, aber mir schwebt schon ein besseres Wettbewerbsmodell vor Augen, ich werde es mal ein bisserl ausarbeiten und dann mal hier im Fred posten.
soweit erstmal


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juli 2010)

@ Roman

Ich möchte dir hier an dieser Stelle schonmal meinen größten Respekt aussprechen, dass du dir die Arbeit machst diese(n) super Wettbewerb an den Start zu bringen 

Ob ich mir jetzt Freunde mache oder nicht, aber ich finde es echt schade und schon fast traurig das wir nur 8 Leute sind die an der Verlosung teilnehmen.
Klar ist es immer nicht ganz einfach die 10 Punkte zusammenzukratzen, aber mit ein bissel Einfallsgeist wäre das locker machbar! Ich finde es dem der8auer unfair das nur sowenig überhaupt versucht haben die Punkte voll zubekommen 

An alle die es geschafft haben oder es wenigstens versucht haben 
Keep benching guy´s!

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Juli 2010)

Nja, ich habs verkackt die restlichen benches zu machen weil ich kein Dice hatte, wär cool wenn ich trotzdem teilnehmen Könnte, hab immerhin 17 Tickets ^^.
Die 10 Punkte vollzukriegen müsste aber eigentlich machbar sein, da gebe ich dir Recht !


----------



## Nachtelf (12. Juli 2010)

Haben wirklich nur 9 Leute alle Benchmarks abgeliefert  


Ich hätte doch ein wenig mehr erwartet, vor allem schade für diejenigen die schon genügend Punkte hatten
 und sich dann nicht mit ein paar 0.1 er ergebnissen zufrieden geben ​


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Juli 2010)

AAch sei leise, ich habs um 23:30 gerafft und angefangen alle benchs durchzuprügeln, aber schnell gemerkt dass ich das net schaffe...
Sehr schade, fast 50 PTs sind net zu verachten eig


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juli 2010)

Ich habe fast durch alle 2D benches die 0,1 Punkte geliefert, aber egal! Am Ende kommen so auch Punkte zusammen.
Man brauchte ja nur die 10 Punkte haben und schon war man dabei, Es muss einen doch anspornen das zuschaffen, besonders wenn man kein 20 Grakas im Schrank hat!

Die Grundidee war schon so gemacht, dass alle teilnehmen hätten können! Im Luxx (um mal nen Vergleich zuziehen) gab es bei weiten mehr beteiligung. Da haben auch viel nur knapp die Grenze geschafft und am Ende trotzdem was gewonnen.

MFG


----------



## Nachtelf (12. Juli 2010)

Na ja, hast  ja auch viel Pech mit deinem neuen Board gehabt 
Oder viel Glück-kannst du sehen wie du willst


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Juli 2010)

Ich habs auch vekackt.
Teils aus momentaner akuter Unlust, teils wegen dem Wetter.
Aber hauptsächlich weil ich die letzte Zeit so viel um die Ohren hab das ich zu nix mehr komm.
Sorry.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ja nicht dran teilgenommen, da ich schon vor dem Wettbewerb meine Punkte hochgeladen hatte und einfach nichts mehr zum benchen hier hatte/habe (naja evtl. schon aber dafür hätte es keine 10Punkte gegeben) 
Außerdem wollte ich mal den Weg, für unsere anderen Mitglieder, frei machen, da ich in dem ersten Wettbewerb ja schon was gewinnen durfte 
Und das Wetter ist zZ. auch so ein Faktor  ...
Im Hochsommer benchen ist nicht gerade so das Ware, Herbst/Winter ist da schon angenehmer...
...vielleicht sollte man in Zukunft das mit in Betracht ziehen (da dann auch mehr vor ihrem Rechner hocken und Lust bekommen)
Das Punkte/Ticketsvergabe-System ist ja ganz ok, aber vielleicht war die schiere Masse der zu absolvierenden Benchmarks, für den einen o. anderen einfach nur abschreckend


----------



## Nachtelf (12. Juli 2010)

Na die Preise sollen ja auch nicht verschenkt werden, man muss sich schon ein wenig bemühen wenn man was gewinnen will


----------



## speddy411 (12. Juli 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Das Punkte/Ticketsvergabe-System ist ja ganz ok, aber vielleicht war die schiere Masse der zu absolvierenden Benchmarks, für den einen o. anderen einfach nur abschreckend



Eine gute Idee wäre vll. das jeder wählen muss welche Benchmarks er becnht.

Auswählen kann man aus all denen die im Bot Punkte bringen und jeder muss dann 4 oder 5 davon benchen.


----------



## anselm (12. Juli 2010)

Oder man teilt in 2D und 3D Benchmarks auf. Man muss sich dann entscheiden was man machen will bzw. was man besser kann.


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Juli 2010)

Was in meinem Kopf rumspukt, ist ein System ähnlich einer WM, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass die Stechen beim ersten Wttb ganz interessant waren. Aber ich mach mir da nochn paar weitere gedanken zu...


----------



## icecold (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte zwar angefangen Ergebnisse abzuliefern, allerdings sind bei mir bis auf einmal 2 global Punkte immer nur 0.1 Points in allen Benchs außer dem PC Mark 05 den ich dann nicht mehr gemacht habe. Ich weis zwar net was mein Fehler war, außer nur eine Wasserkühlung zu haben, aber i7 und die 5870 wollten irgendwie keine Punkte abwerfen. 
Und dann habe ich die andere Hardware habe ich dann auch nicht mehr gemacht, weil ich auch besseres zu tun hatte.

Mich würde mal interressieren, wer hier alles mit Dice und LN2 gebencht hat. 

MfG


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juli 2010)

Ich kann eure Diskusion um eine neue Wettbewerbsidee nicht nachvollziehen!

Nach dem ersten Wettbewerb wolltet ihr einen wo jede Hw, ob alt oder neu, Chancen hat zu gewinnen! --> check

Ihr wolltet das AMD und Intel gleichermaßen gute Chancen haben ---> check (mit kleinen Abwertungen)

Ihr wolltet wieder das Wettkampfsgefühl mit anderen ---> check (alleine im 25 134 Gegner im Bot)

Ihr wolltet, dass nicht nur das stärkste Sys Chancen auf Platz 1 hat ---> Check


Was wollt ihr den noch????

MFG


----------



## Nachtelf (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab alles auf Luftkühlung laufen gehabt 
War bei dem Wetter gar nicht so ohne - diverse abstürze wegen Überhitzung


----------



## X Broster (12. Juli 2010)

Puh, hab zum Erbrechen vorletztes WE gebencht(wo es noch deutlich kühler war), immer kamen nur 0.1 Pkt. bei rum. Das frustiert extrem. Aber einmal immerhin 0.6 Punke*stolz bin*

Für 10 Punkte reichte es leider nicht. Es wurden summa summarum 2.5 Pkt.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Juli 2010)

um möglichst viele glücklich zu machen ist das Modell sicherlich das beste, weil jeder Chancen hat. Sicherlich kann man ein paar Anpassungen vornehmen.

Die Idee mit direkten Kampf zw. 2 Benchern ist zwar schön und gut, aber dann müssen ja bei die gleiche Hardware haben und daran scheitert es oft.

Ich würde nur mal gerne wissen, warum auf einmal so wenige nicht komplett am Wettbewerb teilgenommen habe.
Lag es am Wetter, an der 10 Punktegrenze, was wirklich nicht viel ist bei 12 Benchmarks, an der Masse an Benchmarks oder an was ganz anderem.

Mir persönlich lag dieser Wettbewerb etwas besser, weil ich nun mal keine top aktuelle Hardware habe.

Schreib weiter eure Meinungen, Kritik in den Thread, damit wir gemeinsam an einem besseren Wettbewerb arbeiten können, damit wieder mehr mitmachen.

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein Riesendank an Roman für die Mühen und an Caseking für die Preise.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juli 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> Puh, hab zum Erbrechen vorletztes WE gebencht(wo es noch deutlich kühler war), immer kamen nur 0.1 Pkt. bei rum. Das frustiert extrem. Aber einmal immerhin 0.6 Punke*stolz bin*
> 
> Für 10 Punkte reichte es leider nicht. Es wurden summa summarum 2.5 Pkt.


 
Du hast es aber versucht und das ist doch super 
0,1 Punkte ist keine Schande, aber deswegen aufhören ist nicht schlau, da man nicht erwarten kann einfach mal 06 laufen zulassen und zack 10 Punkte

MFG


----------



## Agr9550 (12. Juli 2010)

sry erstmal das ich ned meine sachen vollmachen konnte,hatte aber die tage leichte probleme mit der SW/HW ansich dank dem wechsel von vista auf win 7 (hab nun wieder vista 32bit drauf statt 64versionen ) und dem nun völlig gekilltem ram 
und gestern war ich garned da,habs auch ehrlich gesagt bissle verpennt das gestern schon abgabe war 


naja zum wettbewerb,was soll man sagen,ich fand den eigentlich ganz nett nur was bissle fustriert is das man halt echt mit neuer hardware garnix reisst und in dem fall haben die leute die viel alte hardware noch rumliegen haben echt nen vorteil weil die points übiger ausfallen und somit schneller auf 10points bist....

hat trotzdem spass gemacht paar benches zumachen auch wenn ich ned alle starten könnte 

einzigste was ich bissle doof find is das man alle machen MUSS und sich ned selber aussuchen kann welche ma benchst (das man z.b sagt man muss min 4 ver. benches laufen lassen statt alle 10)

super pi liegt mir z.b garnich und das dumm war nun selbst wenn mein ram mitgemacht hätte,hätte ich meine zeiten nicht verbessert da ich damals schon am limitiert war und extremes glück hatte,somit hätte ich z.b garkeine points ergattern können 

wie war das mit dem pferd? es springt nur sohoch wie es springen muss?


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich kann eure Diskusion um eine neue Wettbewerbsidee nicht nachvollziehen!
> 
> Nach dem ersten Wettbewerb wolltet ihr einen wo jede Hw, ob alt oder neu, Chancen hat zu gewinnen! --> check
> 
> ...



Also wie wir gesehen haben erfüllt dieser Wettbewerb zwar die kritiken, ist aber nicht besondes gut angekommen, also ist es doch sinnvoll nach einem anderen System zu suchen. Ich persönlich fand halt alle Benchis sehr viel, weil man sehr sehr viel Zeit brauchte um in allen was zu reissen, richtig zu tweaken etc.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich fand den wettvewerb sehr angenehm! es war dementsprechend anstrengend alles zu machen, aber es ist möglich für alte und neue Systeme alle Benchmarks zu schaffen. bei neuen systemen kauft man sich eine low end graka und als cpu findet man sicher etwas bei der verwandtschaft oder freunden.(man muss ja nicht ocen) bei alten systems ist immer etwas möglich zu holen.

bei mir persönlich war es so, dass ich vorhandene/neue hardware benchte. nur bei der cpu hatte ich probleme, dar war es schwerer als bei graka, aber machbar. so konnte ich meine graka(88 gts) bei nem freund mit i7 benchen. e5200 war von nem freund und der celeron war von meinen bruder. die 4890 hab ich mir gegönnt und dank benchxp konnte ich meine schores mit der 7300 gs verbessern. einzig superpi 32m machte mir massiv probleme, da auf dem e5200 das nicht laufen wollte und ich keinen anderen score verbessern konnte. durch zufall musste ich auf dem laptop windows neuinstallieren, so konnte ich dort 8 sec. rausholen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Also wie wir gesehen haben erfüllt dieser Wettbewerb zwar die kritiken, ist aber nicht besondes gut angekommen, also ist es doch sinnvoll nach einem anderen System zu suchen. Ich persönlich fand halt alle Benchis sehr viel, weil man sehr sehr viel Zeit brauchte um in allen was zu reissen, richtig zu tweaken etc.



Knapp 1,5 Monate sollten dafür aber eigentlich reichen.

Meiner Meinung nach sind 10 Punkte in dieser Zeit auf jeden Fall machbar. Wir wollen hier auch nichts verschenken sondern ihr sollt auch etwas dafür tun


----------



## X Broster (12. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Du hast es aber versucht und das ist doch super
> 0,1 Punkte ist keine Schande, aber deswegen aufhören ist nicht schlau, da man nicht erwarten kann einfach mal 06 laufen zulassen und zack 10 Punkte
> 
> MFG


Ich habe ja nicht aufgehört und alle Benches mehrfach durchgerattert inkl. 50 Bluescreens^^ Von CPU-Lastig bis hin zu 3D Benches. Da ich durch´s Zusammenzählen auf 2,5 Punkte kam, was leider nicht reicht um überhaupt ein Los zu bekommen, fehlt die Eintragung.

Hätte noch eine HD 2400 Pro übrig gehabt, aber sie dient als Ersatz-GraKa, sollte die Große Probleme machen. Die war mir dann doch zu schade.^^

Der Spaß war trotzdem vorhanden


----------



## Alriin (12. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Roman gebeten die 10 Punkte-Marke nachträglich herabzusetzen... wenn er es nicht macht, möchte ich all jenen die es nicht geschafft haben je 3 Tickets aus meinem Pool abgeben. Hoffe das ist ok?!?


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich möchte jetzt nicht der Spielverderber sein, aber alles nachträglich zu ändern ist auch der falsche Weg. Dann kommen wieder Leute, die sich aufregen warum man das nicht früher gemacht hat und dann hätten sie doch usw.

Das artet dann nur aus und es gibt Streit! Tikets abgeben...mmhh? Wozu dann der Wettbewerb? Dann ist es nur ne Verlosung.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber dann ist der Wettbeweb voll fürn A*****, wenn man im nachhinein die Regeln ändert

MFG


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2010)

Selfquote ftw!



der8auer schrieb:


> Knapp 1,5 Monate sollten dafür aber eigentlich reichen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind 10 Punkte in dieser Zeit auf jeden Fall machbar. Wir wollen hier auch nichts verschenken sondern ihr sollt auch etwas dafür tun



Regeln werde ich nicht mehr ändern. 1,5 Monate waren lange genug  


Alriin ich weiß, dass du es nett meinst, aber das können wir aus fairness-Gründen nicht machen.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juli 2010)

@ Roman

machst du die Auslosung oder wird einer aus der Redaktion/Caseking der Glücksbote sein? 

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Ergebnisse/Probleme] HWBOT Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin auch für keine Regeländerungen. anstrengung muss belohnt werden.

ich wollte gestern meine punkte nochmal aktualisieren, aber ich habs nicht geschafft. die einzigen punkte die richtig sind, sind die vorher punkte und die pokale.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2010)

*Finale Liste:*



Platz| Nickname|Tickets|Link zum Beitrag


1|Anselm    | *142* Tickets | 
link
2|
Lippokratis    | *137*   Tickets | link
3|
True Monkey |  *93*   Tickets| link
 4|Alriin    | *78* Tickets | 
link

5|Icke&Er    |  *30* Tickets | 
link

6|Nachtelf|*27* Tickets |  Link
7| 
Eiswolf93|* 26*   Tickets |link
 8|Chicago|*14* Tickets | Link
9|Joker|*13* Tickets |  Link

Vielen Dank noch mals an Lippokratis. Er hat sich die Arbeit gemacht und die Ergebnisse zusammengerechnet 

Die Gewinner werde ich heute noch bekannt geben


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Juli 2010)

Die links funzen net 
Aber schonmal Respekt an alle 
ich ärgere mich grad schön dass ich verpennt habe die anderen benchis zu machen

achja btw: Die 1.5 Monate mögen vllt für 10 Punkte reichen, aber sie reichen net für Roman, meine SilentWings als Preis hinzuzufügen  
Nja, ist ok, dann behalte ich sie halt als Erinnerung an den ersten Wttb.


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2010)

Ja die Links kann ich ja noch nachtragen.

Auf Grund der Gauß-Verteilung ist die Ziehung der Gewinner etwas schwieriger  Zum Glück studiert mein Bruder und kennt sich sehr gut mit Mathe aus. Soll ja schließlich fair ablaufen. Deshalb wird die Gesamtzahl der Tickets² gezogen und dann der Gewinner ermittelt. So sind die Tickets schon mal gut "gemischt".


----------



## xX jens Xx (12. Juli 2010)

Ich habs auch erst gerade gelesen!
Wann findet der nächste Wettbewerb statt?

MfG Jens

PS: Ich hätte auch Probleme mit den Temperaturen, da ich gerade nur mit Luft benchen kann.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die Gewinner werde ich heute noch bekannt geben


 
*freu*
Mal sehen ob ich diesmal Glück habe 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2010)

*Die Gewinner stehen fest 
*
*1. Platz:*
*Lippokratis* darf sich über ein neues Gehäuse freuen!

*1x Corsair Obsidian 800D 
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*2. Platz:*
*Anselm* möchte ich zu diesem Cooling-Kit gratulieren!

*1x Bundle bestehend aus:* *
Prolimatech  Megahalems Rev.B / MK-13 - PURE

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  +  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3. Platz:*
*Eiswolf93* erhält eine Tube Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra



*Abschließend möchte ich nochmals CORSAIR und CASEKING für die Bereitstellung dieser schönen Preise danken!  
Ein weiterer Dank geht an PCGH und speziell PCGH_Stephan der immer ein offenes Ohr für unser HWBot Team hat und uns super unterstützt 
Natürlich möchte ich mich auch bei allen Teilnehmern bedanken - auch wenn ich mir etwas mehr Aktivität erhofft hatte. Aber das kann ja beim nächsten Contest wieder besser werden *


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ihr beiden 

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (12. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ihr beiden. Ihr habt euch das auch verdient

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Chicago (12. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an euch Beiden!

gruß Chicago


----------



## -_Elvis_- (12. Juli 2010)

Cool, wir haben was gewonnen  (hab mit anselm zusammen gebencht ^^)

Also ich fand den Wettbewerb gut ^^

Aber wenn ich jetzt nur meinen Alltags PC hätte, war es mit 10p schon schwierig geworden.
Ohne einen Core i7 reißt man jetzt halt nicht so viel bei Grafikkarten.

Man könnte nächstes Mal einen Sockel 478 oder Sockel A Wettbewerb (oder sowas ^^) machen, das dürften können sich ja die meisten leisten können.

Danke an der8auer für den Wettbewerb


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner  
Die Hauptsache für mich ist aber dasda:



der8auer schrieb:


> *
> Natürlich möchte ich mich auch bei allen Teilnehmern bedanken - auch wenn ich mir etwas mehr Aktivität erhofft hatte. Aber das kann ja beim nächsten Contest wieder besser werden *



Es geht weiter


----------



## anselm (12. Juli 2010)

Juhhhuuu  , was gewonnen!!!!
Dann hat sich das benchen gelohnt.
(Das heißt übrigens anselm und nicht anshelm )


----------



## Alriin (12. Juli 2010)

Gratuliere. 

Somit kann ich weiterhin behaupten in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie was gewonnen zu haben.


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Cool, wir haben was gewonnen  (hab mit anselm zusammen gebencht ^^)
> 
> Danke an der8auer für den Wettbewerb



Bitte und Glückwunsch 




anselm schrieb:


> Juhhhuuu  , was gewonnen!!!!
> Dann hat sich das benchen gelohnt.
> (Das heißt übrigens anselm und nicht anshelm )



Schande über mich  Habs geändert 

Glückwunsch auch an dich!


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Somit kann ich weiterhin behaupten in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie was gewonnen zu haben.


 
Lüge!!!

Seitdem du hier im Forum bist, hast du viele neue Freunde dazu*gewonnen! *

MFG


----------



## Nachtelf (12. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwusch


----------



## X Broster (12. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch an den Gewinnern


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2010)

Von mir auch, Glückwünsche an die Gewinner des Wettbewerbs


----------



## Matti OC (13. Juli 2010)

Hi, Glückwünsche Jungs.

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (13. Juli 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die Glückwünsche. Ich freue mich natürlich riesig über den Gewinn. Von daher Riesen-Dank an Corsair, Caseking, Roman und die PCGH.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Juli 2010)

@der8auer: Wer bekommt den die Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra, die ich hier noch angekündigt habe?


----------



## der8auer (14. Juli 2010)

Ups. Die habe ich vergessen :S Werde ich nachher noch auslosen  Muss nur die Excel Tabelle noch mal erstellen.

edit: Herzlichen glückwunsch, Eiswolf! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...erb-2-0-diskussionsthread-19.html#post2001129


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. Juli 2010)

Jeppy!!!!

Danke vielmals. brauchst nicht schicken, kannst auf der eos abgeben


----------



## Alriin (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe Stephan kommt dann noch auf irgendwas drauf... ein Phenom Twkr oder eine GTX 480 Amp!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Jeppy!!!!
> 
> Danke vielmals. brauchst nicht schicken, kannst auf der eos abgeben


Bis zur EOS II vergesse ich das garantiert.  Falls du mich nicht vor der EOS II erinnern willst, schick mir am besten gleich deine Adresse. 


Alriin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Stephan kommt dann noch auf irgendwas drauf... ein Phenom Twkr oder eine GTX 480 Amp!


Ich nehme irgendwas mit, was dich zum Schweigen bringt.


----------



## Alriin (14. Juli 2010)

> Ich nehme irgendwas mit, was dich zum Schweigen bringt.


Mich zum schweigen bringen?  Was nimmst denn mit? 

lol... hab jetzt gerade die *PCGHX*-Magazine 01/08 bis 03/08 bekommen. In der 03/08 ist mein GPU-Pot von Otterauge abgebildet! 
Übrigens: mir fehlen nur noch *04/08 und 01/09*... wer mir die mit DVD und allem drum  und ran in guten Zustand verkauft bekommt was feines als Bonus!


----------



## der8auer (14. Juli 2010)

Naja... Ich denke da an ein Messer oder sonstige "Werkzeuge"


----------



## fuzz3l (14. Juli 2010)

@Stephan:
Da sind wir mal gespannt und gehen vielleicht drüber...

Gruß
Christian


----------

